# Sicherheitsattribut



## dido21 (1 Oktober 2008)

Hallo erstmal an alle!

ich arbeite mit ein CPU315F-2 PD/DP. und bei die konfukoration genau bei laden in Baugruppe bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung (Das auf der Baugruppe befindliche Sicherheitsattribut kann nicht durch eine Projektierung ohne Sicherheitsattribut Überschrieben werden.
Das Laden wird nicht ausgeführt.)
Das passwort für die alte sicherheitsprogramm kenne ich.
Do kann ich die Sicherheitattribute eingeben?


----------



## HaDi (1 Oktober 2008)

Hast du vorher urgelöscht ? M.W. kommt diese Fehlermeldung, wenn du ein Projekt ohne Sicherheitsprogramm in eine CPU laden willst, in der noch ein Projekt mit Sicherheitsprogramm drin ist.

Grüße von HaDi

[edit]
Geht mich zwar nix an, aber: Ich will mal hoffen, dass du nicht an einer Anlage rumwurschtelst...
[/edit]


----------



## Maxl (2 Oktober 2008)

Diese Fehlermeldung kommt üblicherweise dann, wenn Du eine Konfiiguration ohne F-Teil (also ohne Sicherheitsteil) in eine F-CPU laden willst, auf der sich schon einmal eine F-Konfiguration befunden hat.

Um das F-Attribut wieder los zu werden, gibts im Prinzip 2 Möglichkeiten: entweder Du verwendest eine jungfräuliche (= neue) MMC-Karte, oder Du löscht die MMC-Karte mit einem Field-PG oder dem USB-Prommer.

mfg Maxl


----------



## dido21 (2 Oktober 2008)

Ich dabke euch.
Soll ich das machen obwohl ich den sicherheitskode von letzte Sicherheitsprogramm kenne?


----------



## Deltal (2 Oktober 2008)

Wenn kein F-Programm mehr in die CPU soll, dann sollte man auch kein F-Programm in der Hardware aktivieren. Frage ist halt, ob man sich mal eben ne neue MMC Karte nehmen kann oder ob Prommer bzw. Siemens-PG vorhanden sind.


----------



## dido21 (6 Oktober 2008)

Hallo

ich werde mit dem alten F-Sicherheitsprogramm arbeiten,das auf der MMC karte befindet. und die  sicherheitskode  von alten alten F-Sicherheitsprogramm kenne ich.


----------



## JoopB (6 Oktober 2008)

Um der HW in Die CPU zu schreiben benodige Sie Das Password welche in der HW unter das tabblas Schutz steht. 
Dass kan ein ganz anders password zijn wie das Password fur das F programm.


----------

